# HDS 7 - XI 5 ?



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Any reviews on a HDS 7 hooked up to a Xi 5 would be great. Thinking of selling the I pilot to purchase the Xi 5 and hook them together. Thanks.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you have the iPilot link? You can get the Hummingbird helix or onix to link up to it? Lakemaster offers a lot if great features with the Terrova.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm running a Xi5 with a Gen-3 and really like it. The anchor mode is excellent and to follow a contour I just create a route on that contour and just tell the unit to navigate that route. Don't forget that you need the MG Gateway kit to do this.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info.


----------

